# Which buck to buy



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My sister and I both sold our bucks and even tho we don't need a new one till August 2016 we have found 2 bucks we like now. Well actually she hasn't seen the younger one yet but I really like him. Most of my does already have the height and length I was wanting in does now I need mass so wide chest floors, big butts, bone and thick loins. Out of these 2 bucks which one do you like better? The older one was born january 2014 and the younger one january 2015.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My goal is to raise market wethers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The nice thing about the older one is you already know how he filled out.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I like the first one. How much do they want for them?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For mass I would go for buck #1.
If your does need length, pick #2.
Both very nice!


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

The first one is hard to tell cause in the side view pic hes in his winter coat. He seems to alil short. An you mention breeding for market wethers #1 might be alil short necked for that. He seems to have a nice twist but He's pretty fat so I worry about how much of that twist he will lose when he falls off. He has great pigment an good bone.

The second one I really like. Hes just right in his weight so what you see is what you get. Also has great bone an the longer neck that you like to see in the wethers. He has great pasterns an up on his toes which is something I really look for. Does he have a split scrotum? 

How old are these bucks when these pics were taken?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The first buck in picture one is recent the other 2 he was about a year. The younger bucks pictures are all from today


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

One of the pictures for the first buck didn't load the first time. He is really blown out in his front end. He also seems to have really good pasterns an up on his toes. Is it just me or does he seem longer in the picture of his front end? If youre not worried about him being on the short side with your does Id prolly go with the first one. 

I was guessing the second one to be younger. Hes not gonna give you that blown out front end or a big barrel but hes gonna be a super cool dude when he matures. 

Again Im thinking wether market here an the second one is more tight skinned compared to the other buck. Hes looks to have more of the wether look to him more than the other. If you have wether bred does Id go with the first one so you are getting the wether from the does an the blown out front ends from the buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know I sure like #2. I know you say that you have the length on your does but wouldn't #1 have a chance of taking away some of that length? #1 is more mature and you can see how stocky he really is but I still like #2. I'm not a pro by any means but I think he would end up being a very big boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For a wether sire, I honestly think number 2, is a better choice, has a longer neck style along with length ect, needed for a wether producer. Hopefully he has a straighter topline now, if those are older pics.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I really like number 2 and my sister likes number 1. Honestly until I went and saw number 2 today we would have bought number 1. I just feel like most of my does are a little feminine and I need a buck like number 2 to really make nice wethers. Number 1 is a great buck but I see using him to build nice stalky does not awesome wethers. But that's just what I see. If you are super bored and want to look at my does and see which one you think goes better with them my website is www.cgkboergoats.weebly.com


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are both nice bucks, but I'm thinking #1 isn't what you need for the wethers. I am no pro though, but he looks shorter bodied & neck compared to what I've seen considered a wether buck <keep in mind I am still learning about this wether stuff lol>

I like #2, but not the angles of the pics, kind of hard to tell, plus with him being young.

I say... keep your options open, you have nearly a year to worry, and there are always nice bucks that come up for sale. JMO


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not good at waiting. Plus in the spring and summer I feel like Noone is selling good bucks unless they are kids and I don't want a young 6 month old next year. But I am not opposed to waiting.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I like the first one too.. The second one is nice too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With the choices you have in the 2 bucks offered. Wether types as you know are suppose to be a longer type body and neck. Mind you #1 buck is nice, in being stocky, however, he is too short bodied and neck for my liking for anything. It is true you can see them in person, but according to the pics that is what I see. 

Your does may go good with either, but there is that risk of going shorter body and neck with #1 buck.

On the 2nd buck, do you have pics of his sire and Dam or have you seen them?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No they did not own the sire and already sold the doe. For buck 2


----------



## mackelby (Jun 25, 2015)

Can I ask why a wether needs a longer neck?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mind you I am NOT a pro here but IMO you have some nice big bodied gals there. #1 is the same, after looking at your girls I would still go with #2. I really think he is going to fill out nicely, have a good butt on him, and be nice and long. Again I'm not any where near a pro at this and learn something new every day lol but that's who I would go with


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I agree buy I can not get my sister to change her mind at all. I just get these rear shots from the breeder and I am not impressed. But my sister said now after seeing the pictures she likes him even more. I think she has a problem in visioning what the little buck will look like. She tried to tell me tge little buck looks like he had structure problems with his rear end. And I don't see it.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I like buck #2. Longer, better forearm from what I can see of it. A good thing to think about is if he walks wide in the rear.In a recent show I attended, the judge made a good point. Goats standing can be as wide as you can set them, the true width of the goat is determined by watching it walk away from you. Do the back hooves stay wide and track directly behind the front hooves stepping right in the same spot? Or do the rear hooves go narrow when walking? Never really looked at that, but every winner at the last 5 shows had goats that stayed wide.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm.... I don't like to wait either, I am a very impatient person lol. But I'm still thinking either #2 or wait and see what comes along in the next few weeks. Are you able to travel away from your area a bit if the right buck came up?

I'll be in the same boat next year most likely, as I would really like to buy my son a nice young buck next spring that he can show in the summer fairs, then use for breeding. We have been getting a buck from a friend for him to show/breed then sell <they split the $$ from his sale, and that's how he is able to pay for the buck each year>. Next year I am thinking my daughter can get a buck from her to show, then they'd have 2 bucks to use for breeding that aren't related to each other or their does. HOPEFULLY, next year they will have a lot more FB's & PB's to breed. This year we're only breeding 1 FB & 1PB.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

For my purposes, Buck 1 is the winner. Would you be willing to tell me where he is and how much is wanted for him? NOT trying to do you out of him, BTW. Could not afford him anyway, most likely... And it would take me ages to present the case to my husband that I need yet another buck even if I could afford him...

It sounds like the consensus is that you need Buck 2. I don't know why a wether in your case needs different conformation, (than a buck or a doe) because a wether isn't even in the gene pool, so wethers cannot shorten your does' bodies, as people here have indicated. I suspect it is something specific to Boers in some way? No clue provided here...

Anyway, would love to know if Buck 1 was even in my price range or geographical range. I have no interest in trying to take something away from you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=994

Here is a good link to read up on, what is a good choice for a wether buck. Hopefully your sister will understand better as to why that buck she likes is not the best choice of the two.


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

I seen a video of buck #1 on Facebook last night. An I have to agree with you, he is very narrow in his back end. This is the exact reason I will NOT buy a fat goat. You can easily hide that with feed. Hes not gonna give you that quarter horse rump on those wethers. 

What are the bloodlines on these 2 guys? That would tell you a lot about what they will produce for you. 

To answer the question about the conformation of wethers that was asked.
You do want a different conformation on your wethers. You want a long tubular neck with lil to no extra skin an just an over all different style. While your wethers will not add to the gene pool the does that you get from trying to breed for wethers will. The doelings from these crosses will go on be wether style does an they will add to the gene pool.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Buck 1 is a direct son of ennobled Indian outlaw. Buck number 2 has ennobled status quo on top and ennonled wide load on the bottom

Buck 1 is in southwest Michigan and they only want 850 for him because they want him gone this weekend and need the pasture space.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel really smart because I found and figured out how to use this app. So this is to help compare the bucks. I think after watching the video today I am out on buck 1 but I am proud of figuring this out so wanted to post it.








Buck 1 on right buck 2 on the left








Buck 1 on the right buck 2 on the left








Buck 1 on the left buck 2 on the right


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work with the side by side. 

I still see #2 as being better overall, he stands more square and wider than the other buck, longer loin neck and wider all the way down on the top end ect.
Pedigree is good on both but, still #2 is best for what you want in a wether buck. You'll be making a big mistake to get the 1st buck for what you want to breed for.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

RPC, Roger, that was extremely helpful. Awesome.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for me number 1 is off the table. I don't want him at all anymore. Now if my sister wants to go buy him herself that's fine. But I really would rather have number 2 or just wait longer. There is just something about number 2 that makes me worried about passing up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pam that was a great article thank you very much.

Candice thanks it sure is hard to wait when you start looking for a new buck you want it as soon as possible even tho I have 11 months till I need him. If I buy number 2 and he grows like I expect he will probably stick around for a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love this forum everyone has been so helpful


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I won and just picked up buck 2 I will get pictures tomorrow because it will be dark once I get home and get chores done


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool :woohoo:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I had a doe to breed him to now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I like #2.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> I wish I had a doe to breed him to now.


Hey , Tim has a lovely new doe


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK so I did get a few pictures tonight quick while doing chores






















I imagine he is saying "quit looking at my butt"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, he looks good. He should do well with your Does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great looking boy , he looks as if he's saying..."Dude , seriously" , LOL..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Not sure what to name him yet but I will figure something out soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He's cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa I missed a lot!! YAY on getting him! He looks even better in your pictures. I think you both will be pleased getting him over the other one. Big time congrats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so happy with him I almost wish one of my does was open so I could use him this year. I think he is really going to upgrade our program. My sister isn't as excited as me but she will get there. I just had a stronger case I guess lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good things come to those who wait. 
That is if the wait doesn't kill you first 
Sounds like your pretty excited !
Hopefully your sister comes around soon


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She will have to we already bought him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Names are so hard to figure out. :chin:


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

I think you made a really good choice. I think he will make some really nice wethers for you. Congrats! Youll have to keep up updated on how he matures.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's one thing I am really good at is taking lots of pictures. I had a guy looking at my 2 may buck kids and he asked if I had any pictures of him. I think I sent him about 20 from birth till now and asked if he needed more


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> That's one thing I am really good at is taking lots of pictures. I had a guy looking at my 2 may buck kids and he asked if I had any pictures of him. I think I sent him about 20 from birth till now and asked if he needed more


Typical goat daddy


----------

